# Fischerreiprüfung



## HarryHecht (18. April 2005)

hallo,

ich habe mal eine frage. Ich werde bald meine Prüfung machen und wollte fragen wie viele Fragen man im Theoretischer Teil falsch machen darf. Oder wie ist das mit den Fehlern ;+  ;+  ;+  ;+  ;+  ;+  ;+  ;+ 

danke


----------



## nikmark (18. April 2005)

*AW: Fischerreiprüfung*

Hallo!

anbei Auszüge aus der Prüfungsordnung für NRW. Da findest du alles, was du wissen willst  #6 

Nikmark

 $ 5
Die Prüfung besteht aus einem theoretischen Teil mit schriftlichen Fragen und einem praktischen Teil.
Die schriftlichen Fragen erstrecken sich auf folgende Gebiete:
Allgemeine Fischkunde
Spezielle Fischkunde,
Gewässerkunde und Fischhege,
Natur- und Tierschutz,
Gerätekunde,
Gesetzeskunde.
Jedem Prüfling ist ein Fragebogen mit sechzig vom Prüfungsausschuß aus der Anlage 1 zu dieser Verordnung ausgewählten Fragen zur schriftlichen Beantwortung vorzulegen. Aus den Prüfungsgebieten nach Absatz 2 sind jeweils zehn Fragen auszuwählen Der theoretische Teil der Prüfung findet unter Aufsicht mindestens eines von der oder dem Vorsitzenden zu bestimmenden Mitgliedes des Prüfungsausschusses statt. Der theoretische Teil der Prüfung darf höchstens neunzig Minuten dauern.
Im praktischen Teil ist aus den in Anlage 2 aufgeführten Aufgaben 1 bis 10 ein vom Prüfungsausschuß bestimmtes Angelgerät für den Fischfang waidgerecht zusammenzubauen und des weitere notwendige Zubehör hinzuzufügen. Die Prüfung kann auf das zusammenstellen von Teilen des Gerätes beschränkt bleiben, wenn bereits dadurch zur Überzeugung des Prüfungsausschusses der Nachweis der erforderlichen Fertigkeit erbracht ist. Zusatzfragen aus dem theoretischen Teil der Prüfung sind nicht zulässig.
Im praktischen Teil ist ferner eine ausreichende Artenkenntnis der hier vorkommenden Fische, Neunaugen und Krebse nachzuweisen. Hierzu werden 44 Bildtafeln mit je einer Abbildung der in der Anlage 3 aufgeführten Arten nach dem dort enthaltenen Muster verwendet.
Der praktische Teil der Prüfung findet vor dem gesamten Prüfungsausschuß statt und sollte in der Regel je Prüfling nicht länger als fünfzehn Minuten dauern.

 (2) Die Prüfung darf insgesamt nur für bestanden erklärt werden, wenn im theoretischen Teil mindestens fünfundvierzig Fragen - davon mindestens sechs aus den jeweiligen Prüfungsgebieten nach § 5 Abs. 2 - richtig beantwortet und im praktischen Teil nach § 5 Abs. 4 mindestens fünfundzwanzig von achtundzwanzig Punkten erreicht worden sind sowie nach § 5 Abs. 5 mindestens vier von sechs nach dem Zufallsprinzip vorgelegten Bildtafeln mit den richtigen Artennamen benannt worden sind.
 §7

(1) Erklärt der Prüfungsausschuß einen der im § 5 Abs.1 aufgeführten Teile der Prüfung für nicht bestanden, so ist der Prüfling von der weiteren Teilnahme an der Prüfung ausgeschlossen.

(2) Der Prüfungsausschuß kann einen Prüfling, der einen Täuschungsversuch begeht, von der Prüfung ausschließen. In diesem Fall gilt die Prüfung insgesamt als nicht bestanden.
§ 8

 (3) Hat der Prüfling den nach § 6 Absatz 2 für das Bestehen der Prüfung genannten Mindestanforderungen im theoretischen oder praktischen Teil nicht entsprochen, braucht in einem neuen Prüfungsverfahren nur der nicht bestandene Teil der Prüfung wiederholt zu werden.


----------



## HarryHecht (18. April 2005)

*AW: Fischerreiprüfung*

danke nikmark jetzt weiß ich es. Du hast mir sehr geholfen!!!!


----------



## nikmark (18. April 2005)

*AW: Fischerreiprüfung*

Bütte, bütte, kein Problem  #6 
Also nochmal zur Klarstellung. Du musst 45 von 60 Fragen aus 6 Gebieten (jeweils 10 pro Gebiet) richtig beantworten, aber du musst auch mindestens 6 von den 10 Fragen in einem Gebiet richtig beantworten. Es nutzt dir also nichts, in 5 Gebieten *alles* richtig zu beantworten, in einem Gebiet aber nur 5 Richtige zu haben. Dann wärest du durchgefallen  :c 

Nikmark


----------



## HarryHecht (18. April 2005)

*AW: Fischerreiprüfung*

achso ist das ich hätte es jetzt so gemacht wie du es gesagt hättest zum glück haste mir das jetzt noch gesagt und bei dem praktischen teil darf man nur 3 fehler machen????? und bei den fotos da kommen dann nur 6 bilder dran! Und ich muss davon min. 4 richtig beantworten???? hab ich das richtig verstanden?


----------



## nikmark (18. April 2005)

*AW: Fischerreiprüfung*

Jau, das mit der Punktzahl bei der Praktischen ist sone Sache. Falsche Schnur können schon 3 Punkte sein. Das heisst nicht, das du drei Fehler machen darfst !!! Wenn du versuchst in der Prüfung ein Rotauge mit der Brandungsrute zu fangen, dann hast du schon 8-10 Punkte und wärest draussen.  Mach es so wie in den Skizzen, dann hast du keine Punktabzug  #6 

Bau dir so Eselsbrücken: schwere Rute (hohes Wurfgewicht) - grosse Rolle - starke Schnur - grosser Wirbel -  grosser Haken usw.
Damit läuft es eigentlich ganz einfach !

Bei den Bilder ist es so wie gesagt. Die legen dir maximal 6 Karten vor und nach der 4. richtigen Antwort hast du gewonnen und es wird nicht weiter geprüft !

Nikmark


----------



## HarryHecht (18. April 2005)

*AW: Fischerreiprüfung*

o.k. danke giebt es auch eine nachprüfung?????????

danke jetzt schon


----------



## bodenseepeter (18. April 2005)

*AW: Fischerreiprüfung*

Harry, was ist denn das für ein Selbstvertrauen?
Dett packste!

Nachprüfung gint´s bei uns in BdW nicht.

Braucht hier aber auch keiner, hehe ;-)


----------



## graskarpfen (4. Mai 2005)

*AW: Fischerreiprüfung*

hey....
ich wollte mal fragen ob die fischerprüfung in bayern schwer ist da ich vorhatte sie zu machen...


----------

